# large co2 system



## RBP7 (Oct 13, 2006)

where can i find a system that will be enough for my 220g planted tank.


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

It's not so much the system as the reactor...just about any quality regulator will do. I would also go with as large a CO2 canister as you can fit. Check out any online aquarium EQ supplier and places such as aquariumplants.com to build the system that suits your needs. I would get a CO2 canister from your local gas supply place rather than spend the big bucks for an aluminum one, but that's just me.

I'm moving this to the plant section where you'll probably get a better response.


----------



## RBP7 (Oct 13, 2006)

thanks


----------



## RBP7 (Oct 13, 2006)

never mind ive located a source.


----------

